# The Wise Guy Report (new release)



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Please find a response from the President of TruFire, Steve Tentler, the day after I posted this report.
TruFire has always written to me immediately with an answer to every question or concern I have had.
They have great products and support.
Now, I guess I'm going to have to discuss adding another release to the budget (such as it is) with my Chief Financial Officer (Mrs. Konrad)!


Hello Konrad, 

If you are shooting off of a loop (which I garnered from your email below) I would highly suggest our Edge series release which also comes on our buckle strap which hands down is the finest in the industry. Looking at our buckle you will notice a feature that we call the foldback feature. It allows you to stow the head and neck of the release so it is actually pointing at your elbow verses laying in your hand. We also have the finest length adjustment system of any release company. On the Edges you can get a little over 1 inch of length adjustment simply by screwing in the length adjustment coupler. Currently our Edge series is extremely popular because the head of the release is very small and the trigger mechanism is fluid and quick but our new Hardcore for 2011 is already turning some heads in the industry. It's a single jaw (open hook style) release but unlike what you had mentioned about your Wiseguy, it is impossible for a stringloop to inadvertently slip off the jaw when pulling back. Two reasons: 1) the jaw has an aggressive hook design (deep hook) and 2) we have a self centering pivot action that enables the head of the release to always stay straight when pulling back the bow as well as at full draw. Plus the fact that the trigger takes a mere 4 ounces to fire a 70 lbs bow with 80% letoff. I should also add that the jaw automatically resets after each shot. I had been shooting the prototype of the Hardcore since this summer and I can honestly say it is our finest release we have made in the past 24 years of being in business. If you haven't seen it on our website, go to the homepage and near the bottom you will see an orange box that says "sneak peek for 2011" click on it and you will see the Hardcore. Thank you for the feedback in your email, we appreciate it. Good luck next season.


Steve Tentler
Tru-Fire Corp.


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

Great post with a classy reply from TruFire.


----------



## jkhask (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the trufire releases. Got hooked on'em in Iraq when i was introducted to archery


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Please find below the reply I received from Spot Hogg. I have set up delivery of the new buckle strap and will update as soon as the deluge here stops!

I would like to point out how excellent both of these companies are. One hears so much about lousy customer service these days but American archery manufacturers are the best. Spot Hogg, TruFire, Bear, Hoyt, Bohnig, Easton, Saunders have all helped me with issues and questions over the years. I am sure there are many others we could all add to the list.


Konrad,

It sounds like you are very dissatisfied with the new release we are sorry to hear that. We do offer a money back guarantee. 

We try very hard to design products that work for everyone. But that is a nearly impossible.

However I do have some ideas and suggestions for you.

It sounds like 80% of your dislike is centered around the wrist strap. We do offer a leather buckle wrist strap that should solve some of your size and noise problems.

As far as the hook goes, I don’t have a fix for that. But, if we get enough requests from people just like you we may design a double jaw release down the road. 

But, I do have faith that if you spend some more time with the release the misfires will become non-existent. 

If you have any questions do not hesitate to ask.

Cabe Johnson
Spot-Hogg Archery Products
P.O. Box 226
125 Smith Street
Harrisburg, OR 97446
Office: 541-995-3702
Fax: 541-995-6370
Toll: 888-302-7768
www.Spot-Hogg.com
[email protected]


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Very impressive reviews! Ive always shot Tru Fire releases, basically because of price. Then I broke my backup Hurricane by slamming it in my archery tackle box,(didnt put it in the right spot before closing it). Anyway, I e-mailed Tru Fire and told the I broke it and its my fault, and would like to BUY a replacement head to fix it. The email I got back blew me away. They were going to completely fix it free of charge under warranty, even though it was my fault. I sent it, they replaced the whole mechanical part, rod, head, everything but the strap, and overnighted it back to me. I was so impressed with their CS, I would have a hard time switching to a different brand. I too was interested in the WiseGuy release, but the velcro was the main turn off. I might check out the new Tru Fire Hook release.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I installed the new Spot Hogg buckle strap last night, put on my shooting gloves and then “installed the Wise Guy. 

The strap looks like it is made by a different firm, perhaps a leather specialist. The padding is excellent, everything is multiple stitched and very impressive. The strap is also more than adequate to go completely around my extra-large gloved hand with room to spare.

While I have yet to have clear weather and daylight simultaneously (this thing called “work” keeps interrupting testing too) to put it to use on the range. So far I am VERY impressed with the new buckle strap’s fit, finish and quality.

My suspicion is the TruFire 360 Elite may eventually become the back up…time will tell.


----------



## wt2146 (Jan 21, 2011)

I purchased a Wise-Guy with a buckle strap straight from Spot Hogg. Being a Marine, they offered a real good discount and I couldn't be happier with it. I have always liked the Scott releases, but this is my new favorite. I love the trigger. It is the lightest I have found. My only complaint is that the one I purchased has the purple coverplate, but I see now they have camo covers. Doesn't hurt the performance of the release, but it does cause some razzing at the range. Marines are funny that way.


----------



## Big Rack Buck (Jan 15, 2011)

*The Wise Guy Report*

Konrad, Here's my impression of the WiseGuy release from Spot Hogg... I absolutely love this release, however I would have to agree with you on the velcro factor, even though I really don't have an issue because I put it on quietly while starting my hunt. I really haven't had an issue with noise as I flip it back once I'm done hunting and leave it on my wrist till I exit my hunting area, but I would prefer a buckle...so you have my interest with your post! I have never had an issue with the D-Loop popping off of the jaw, I've used it for hunting, practice and techno-hunt? Although knowing me it will happen for the first time on a Giant! Actually I liked the release so much that I bought my wife one...(my back-up, don't tell her!). I have yet to find such a light, crisp & zero creep trigger since my Anshultz target .22! I feel like I stole the release for $95! It's more like a $250 release for $95. You know as far as the purple, I really wanted black or camo when I first bought it, but actually like the S.H. purple, it's kind of a signature for Spot Hogg and I bought the same on my 2nd one even though they offered a different color. If anybody is looking at this release seriously...all I can say is buy one, you won't be dissapointed! I appreciate Konrad's comments, but I strongly believe the Pros far outweigh the Cons! 3 of my buddies shot mine for 5 minutes and placed orders for their own that evening after shooting it. Thanks for the heads up about the leather strap, I might have to purchase one or two. How much were they? Thanks for the thread!


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

The kind folks at Spot Hogg sent me a strap for evaluation no charge; however, whatever they decide is a fair price, I would pay it. The difference between the two straps is like night and day.

I suggest you contact their customer service at

http://www.spot-hogg.com/contact.html

or give them a call at

1-541-995-3702

As you said, it is really a $200 release at half the price.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wonderful writeup! You should be a journalist. very nice and fair job reporting all your findings. And the manufacturers did a wonderful job of customer service as well. It certainly will be remembered by me. And I looked at this tread because I was looking for just such a release. I want to go to using a loop. But hated trying to use a double headed release with one because of the search and grope BS. Looks like now I have to try at least both brands and see which one I should buy. But Spot Hogg is going to have to change the strap to a buckle type like your new one to even be in the running.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Red Bone,

Thanks for your kind words.

The folks at Spot Hogg are the tops. Every time I have had questions they were Johnny on the Spot.
I use their Hogg It sight, Whammy rest, B-Stinger stabilizer and now I have a release that matches the crazy purple knob on my sights!

In all honesty, TruFire is right up there with them on all counts but the trigger on the Wise Guy is superb.

Thanks again,
K


----------



## Tuneman 13 (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought a new Wiseguy release back in December and absolutely love it. I do agree with the Velcro
strap not being the best for hunting. 
Other than that a cool design that works very good. I've always been a Scott archery release guy, but not anymore.

- Darrin,


----------



## jca (Dec 13, 2002)

i bought mine back before deer season here in Va. with the buckle strap..the first few times i practiced with it, i slipped off the loop..I also called S.H. and they offered some advice that has made me ALOT better shot. I was pulling at an angle and also trying to rotate my forearm during the draw. All due to using a dual caliper and getting away with a sloppy pull for 20 years. I now pull straight back w/ zero torque and get alot tighter groups and alot better release at the shot.
This Wiseguy is simply awesome!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

I love my Wiseguy release.. I initially got the velcro strap which is apparently made for kids and women only.. ( way to small for any "grown man")... I really don't mind the velcro for hunting as I put it on at the truck/house and don't play with it while I sit on stand.. It is only loud on stand if you sit there and play with it...... Then I swapped it out for the buckle strap and it fits great. I am not scared of the hook style release.... And after using the hook style with winn/spot hogg, I have NEVER "boinked" an arrow.. Keep your finger off the trigger till you are ready to fire a round


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Great review and feedback for both company's....congrats on a great release!


----------



## 1goodarrow (Jan 26, 2010)

I like the fact that these reps gave you detailed letters back about your problems. I will definately shoot a wiseguy pretty soon. I am leaning towards the harddcore right now.


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

great reviews, was looking at the Wise Guy had a few questions, but you guys answered them all, thanks for the reviews and cant wait to get mine!!!


----------

